
The Primal Element - epi0Bauqu
http://plpatterns.com/post/41369947/the-primal-element
======
hugh
This should be cross-referenced to the earlier-posted article "How To Say
Nothing In 500 Words"

~~~
jonnytran
Actually, it asks a question: What is the primal, natural element of
programming?

Ideas, anyone?

